
Apple: Don't use your iPhone to mine cryptocurrencies - john58
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/11/dont-even-think-about-trying-to-bitcoin-with-your-iphone.html
======
et2o
Interesting:

" (v) Cryptocurrency apps may not offer currency for completing tasks, such as
downloading other apps, encouraging other users to download, posting to social
networks, etc. "

This might outlaw the "Earn" App, which pays you in Bitcoin for doing various
tasks. They might have to switch to other forms of reimbursement.

~~~
droidist2
But paying people in other forms of payment is allowed? Just not
cryptocurrency?

~~~
et2o
That is my read of it

